# MaxSeg's M-Sten Rx Review



## MaxSeg (Dec 14, 2012)

I would like to thank Heavyron and the fine people at IronMagLabs for the opportunity to review their new product M-Sten Rx. 

I will be logging the review and my training here for the duration of the four week product review starting tomorrow.


----------



## jwa (Dec 14, 2012)

Subbed. Kill it.


----------



## theryano (Dec 15, 2012)

Looking forward to reading this thanks


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 15, 2012)

And here we go....


Im back, work kept from training for two days.

Bench Day #1

Bench w/u
135x15/15  225x10  315x5

Bench @ 75% of Approx. 1RM
395x5/5
~WK4 of 10, 6 weeks til 500. I hope!

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

CGBP
315x3/3/3

Tri Band Work
40/20/20/20/20

Band Face Pulls
20/20/20

Misc. Rotator/Rear Delt Prehab work.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2012)

*M-STEN Rx? - Pro-Anabolic Compound*







IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: M-Sten Rx

*- Increases Lean Muscle Mass*
- Increases Strength & Power
- Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
- Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
- No Bloating or Water Retention


----------



## jwa (Dec 17, 2012)

How's it coming along, brotha?


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 17, 2012)

Im two days in and my joints are aching, be it age, weather or the M-Sten im  not sure.


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 17, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> And here we go....
> 
> 
> Im back, work kept from training for two days.
> ...


Good work!


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 17, 2012)

Deads

Deads
135x5  225x5  315x5  405x5  505x1/1/1

Sumo RDLs ~ Light
225x5/5/5

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10

BB Rows
315x3/3/3

Misc. Bicep Work.

~A bit of a condensed session due to time restraints.

Energy levels were up and felt a little more aggressive. I like! Thanks IML!


----------



## s2h (Dec 17, 2012)

Good start...my joints hurt alot...i like to think its because of sometbing im taking or doing...then i remeber ky age...and the abuse on my body...


----------



## longworthb (Dec 17, 2012)

If I was tossing around the weight like u are my joints would be sore too lol. I have shoulder problems since I fell off a roof and dislocated it. Glucosamine has been helping slightly


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 18, 2012)

longworthb said:


> If I was tossing around the weight like u are my joints would be sore too lol. I have shoulder problems since I fell off a roof and dislocated it. Glucosamine has been helping slightly



Ive been contemplating getting some, thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2012)

*FLEX Rx - Joint Builder Complex*






*-Rebuilds Joints & Connective Tissue*
-Helps Alleviate Joint Pain
-Reduces Joint Injury Recovery Time
-Helps Maintain Joint Flexibility
-Helps Relieve Symptoms of Osteoarthritis
-40 Servings Per Bottle! 

[VIEW LABEL] 











IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Flex Rx


I take this every single day of the year.


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *FLEX Rx - Joint Builder Complex*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Heavy!


----------



## Flathead (Dec 18, 2012)

In for the ride brother!!


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 21, 2012)

Today (Thurs.) was my scheduled Squat day. My knees were feeling a bit achy so I opted to make up Tuesday's Bench #2

Bench w/u
135x20/20  225x10/10

Bench  65%
365x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

CGBP
315x3/3/3

Tri Band Work
40/20/20/20

Session went great. Starting to notice some strength and muscle fullness. I think that the M-Sten is starting to kick in a liitle bit!


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup, I've seen other loggers saying they're seeing and feeling the results in the first week!


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 21, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice bro. Sounds like your loving it so far and thanks for the heads up on the joint supp heavy


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 22, 2012)

_*IML Thanks! I had a killer session today. Focus, strength, endurance and an overwhelming urge to own the iron! You guys put out an awesome product, love it. I want moar!!!!  *_



Bench Day #1

Bench w/u
135x20  225x10  315x10  405x2

Bench Work Sets
420x1/1/1/1/1

CGBP
405x1/1/1

Tri Band Work
50/35/30

Prone Face Pulls
30/30/30

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

Modified Lat Pull Downs  ~  More for shoulder rehab.
100x15/15/15

Great training session today!


----------



## jwa (Dec 24, 2012)

You're fuggin kill it bro. Keep it up


----------



## fsoe (Dec 24, 2012)

If the pumps are as good as the SDMX 2.0 pumps that had M Sten in it then I bet you feel great -


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 24, 2012)

fsoe said:


> If the pumps are as good as the SDMX 2.0 pumps that had M Sten in it then I bet you feel great -



They are becoming insane!


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 24, 2012)

Deads

Deadlifts
135x5  225x5  315x3  405x3  505x1  525x1

RDLs
315x5/5/5

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10

BB Rows
315x5/5/5

Misc. Bicep work


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 24, 2012)

Killer pumps and fullness in the lower back and biceps tonight! Strength is coming back nicely!


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 25, 2012)

Killin' it!


----------



## Flathead (Dec 26, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Deads
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135x5  225x5  315x3  405x3  505x1  525x1
> ...



Numbers are looking solid!


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 29, 2012)

Bench #1

Bench Warm Up
bar x 50  135x20  225x10  315x5  405x3

Bench Work Sets  84%
440x1/1/0/0  ~ Redo next week.

CGBP
405x1/1/1

Tri Band Work
40/30/20/10

Prone Face Pulls
20/20/20

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

Modified Lat Pull Downs
100x15/15/15  ~  Shoulder Re/Prehab


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 29, 2012)

Friggin beast mode! I'd love to have those deads numbers! Been keeping my eye on this product. Thinking it will be my next one to run.


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 30, 2012)

Deads

Leg Ext.
45x20 90x20 135x20

Leg Curls
45x20 90x20 135x20

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10/10/10

BB Rows
225x10 315x5 365x3

BB Shrugs
405x10 500x10 600x10

Bicep Work


~Not my normal deadlift day, Murphy (as in Murphy's Law) paid me a visit  and I tweaked my knee. So I am now training around it for a week or  two.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh man I'm glad I found this log but shit I'm a feeling weak and small after reading your post bro wicked strength!!


----------



## Flathead (Jan 9, 2013)

Any updates brother?


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry about that guys. Ive been battling that wicked flu thats going around. This will probably conclud my review of M-Sten, I'm beat down pretty good.

I have nothing but good things to say about the product and IML. Top notch product, strength, recovery and muscle fullness. Very pleased to be able to have reviewed such a great product!


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 10, 2013)

Seems to be nothing but good news from M-STEN! Sucks you got sick; EVERYONE's getting that shit! Started around the holidays.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 10, 2013)

ebfitness said:


> Seems to be nothing but good news from M-STEN! Sucks you got sick; EVERYONE's getting that shit! Started around the holidays.



M-Sten F'ing awesome, Flu F'ing SUX!!


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 19, 2013)

Im back and feeling about 90%. Im starting over at square one with my training cycles.....So here goes Week 1, again.

WK1 Bench 

Bench Warm  Up
Bar x 20  135x20  225x20

Bench Approx. 50% 1RM
265x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

Tricep Band Work
#2 x 40/40/20

Prone Face Pulls
#2 x 20/20/20/20/20

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10

BB Shrugs (light/Rep work)
405x20/20/20

Took it easy today, felt good to be back in the gym after three weeks off.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 20, 2013)

Deadlift Day

Deads Warm Up
135x5  225x5

Deads @ 50% of Targeted 1RM
325x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

RDLs
315x3/3/3

Leg Curls
90x10/10/10

BB Rows
315x3/3/3


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 22, 2013)

Bench Day #2

Bench Warm Up
135x20  225x15

Speed Bench
315x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

Banded Skull Crushers (something new)
25/25/25/25

CGBP
225x10  315x5  405x1/1/1

Modified Lat Pull Downs (focused on upper back)
105x15/15/15

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn man that is wicked chest pumps!! Have you had any neg sides yet? My bottle should be coming in soon.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 26, 2013)

Bench #1  WK2

Bench Warm Up
135x20/10/10  225x10/10/10

Bench @ 55%
285x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

CGBP
225x10  315x5  405x1  415x1  425x1

Tri Band Work
  Extensions   #3 x 20/20/20
  Press Downs  #3 x 20/20/20

Modified Lat Pull Downs
105x15/15/15/15/15

Prone DB Laterals
30x10/10/10


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 26, 2013)

packers6211 said:


> Damn man that is wicked chest pumps!! Have you had any neg sides yet? My bottle should be coming in soon.



The only problems that I had were some brutal back pumps other thatn that it was golden, love me some IML products.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 27, 2013)

Squat & Deadlift Day

*I added Squats due to missing them Thursday.

Deads Warm Up
135x5  225x5  315x5

Deads @ 55%
355x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

Sumo RDLs
315x5/5/5

Squat Warm Up
135x5  225x5

Squats @ 50%
300x3/3/3/3/3

Leg Extensions
135x10/10/10/10/10

BB Rows
135x10  225x10  315x3

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10/10/10

Misc. Bicep Work


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice leg workout brother! To me legs are the best to work out but yet hell afterwards lol.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 29, 2013)

Bench #2

Long day at work, got home late and wanted to at least get some light bench in.

135x20  225x10  315x14/8/6/4/2  225x10

Thats it, cardio, eat, shower and bed kids.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 29, 2013)

haha sounds like my days brother. Work eat gym eat kids bed time lol. At least your like me and try to lift or do cardio every chance we get. 




MaxSeg said:


> Bench #2
> 
> Long day at work, got home late and wanted to at least get some light bench in.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 31, 2013)

Squats

Warm Up;
  Cycle  5 min.
  Leg Extensions  45x15/15  ~single legged.

Squat Warm Ups
135x5  225x5

Squats @ 55%
330x3/3/3/3

Front Squats
135x5/5/5  ~I started these a few months back for the first time and I didnt stick with them. Let's try it again.

Seated Calves
200x10/10/10

Misc. Bicep Work


----------

